# train-tracking / batterying



## Alexandra (Sep 12, 2011)

Είναι δύο διαφορετικές διατυπώσεις για τον ομαδικό βιασμό ή gang rape. Διαβάζουμε εδώ:
So commonplace is teen gang rape, it has its own slang words – known among many urban youngsters. ‘Batterying’ and ‘train-tracking’ are the most used expressions for ‘group sex’, which usually means gang rape.These slang terms are an attempt to avoid the social stigma that comes with the word ‘rape’. “I guess you can see it as rape, but it ain’t if she’s on it. Plus, no one would hit her or pull out a weapon,” said 18- year-old Daniel*, who asked for his real name not to be used. Like most boys who take part in batterying, he feels no remorse for his actions.
“From time she is there, she should just know what time it is. It’s her fault for being there. Girls know what boys are on,” is how Daniel tries to justify the ordeal young girls are put through. Despite the fact that there are several of them against the victim, many boys believe the rape is not an assault because they are not using a weapon. And girls convince themselves that they were not actually forced. “Regardless how a girl might feel after, it weren’t rape because she didn’t get beaten up or kidnapped.’’ said Daniel, who admits he has twice taken part in ‘batterying’ a girl. But Kerry says: “There were so many of them, what could I have done?”
​Στον υπότιτλό μου λέει:
Have you heard the terms train-tracking and batterying?​Ο συνομιλητής δεν απαντάει. Υποτίθεται ότι ξέρει, φαντάζομαι. 

Καμιά ιδέα για απόδοση; Υπάρχουν τέτοιοι όροι στα ελληνικά; Ξέρω ότι σ' εμάς δεν είναι διαδεδομένα τέτοια εγκλήματα στις νεανικές ηλικίες. Ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 12, 2011)

To train-tracking θα μπορούσε κανείς να το παραλληλίσει με το *τρενάκι* (στα πλαίσια ομαδικού όργιου). Είναι αρκετά παλιά έκφραση. Το batterying πάλι υποθέτω πως βγαίνει από το battery, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται συνώνυμο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 12, 2011)

Γνώμη μου είναι να τα αφήσεις αμετάφραστα. Ξέρω ότι σε πολλούς δεν αρέσει αυτή η τακτική, αλλά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση πρόκειται για αργκό και μάλιστα αργκό που δεν έχει αντιστοιχία με οτιδήποτε δικό μας. Αν το μεταφράσεις με νεολογισμό, χάνεται το νόημα της πρότασης. Δηλαδή αν μεταφράσεις "έχεις ακούσει ποτέ να λένε για Χ και Υ;" στην ουσία θα μπερδέψεις τον θεατή που δεν θα έχει ξανακούσει τους όρους γιατί δεν υπάρχουν, ενώ από το συμφραζόμενα είναι φανερό ότι ο συνομιλητής δεν απορεί.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 12, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με το τρενάκι. Δεν συμφωνώ με το αμετάφραστο, αφού ο θεατής θα μπερδευτεί χειρότερα, βάζοντάς του δύο όρους που δεν γνωρίζει και μάλιστα στα αγγλικά. Ενώ με το τρενάκι υπάρχει μια ελπίδα ότι θα καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται. 

Σκέφτηκα και το γαϊτανάκι για τους πολλαπλούς ερωτικούς συντρόφους, αλλά μάλλον αδόκιμο είναι, ε;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το brainstorming. Δεν μπορώ να τα αφήσω αμετάφραστα, επειδή δεν δίνεται καμιά εξήγηση στη συνέχεια, παρά μόνο ότι πρόκειται για κάτι πολύ βάρβαρο και οδυνηρό που γίνεται από συμμορίες εφήβων. Άρα κάποια νύξη πρέπει να γίνει σε ομαδικό βιασμό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Ξέρω ότι σ' εμάς δεν είναι διαδεδομένα τέτοια εγκλήματα στις νεανικές ηλικίες. Ή κάνω λάθος;



Μπα, απλώς εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2011)

Μια αναπόφευκτη σύγκριση μεταξύ των δύο κειμένων:

Σύμφωνα με την απόφαση του δικαστηρίου, οι ανήλικοι συμμαθητές της 16χρονης ασέλγησαν μεν εις βάρος της κοπέλας, ωστόσο, οι καταθέσεις δεν έπεισαν τους δικαστές ότι όλα αυτά δεν έγιναν με τη θέληση της παθούσης.

 “I guess you can see it as rape, but it ain’t if she’s on it. Plus, no one would hit her or pull out a weapon.”
 Despite the fact that there are several of them against the victim, many boys believe the rape is not an assault because they are not using a weapon. And girls convince themselves that they were not actually forced.  “Regardless how a girl might feel after, it weren’t rape because she didn’t get beaten up or kidnapped.’’


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2011)

Μια ακόμα ιδέα είναι να μπει και η αλυσίδα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 13, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Συμφωνώ με το τρενάκι. Δεν συμφωνώ με το αμετάφραστο, αφού ο θεατής θα μπερδευτεί χειρότερα, βάζοντάς του δύο όρους που δεν γνωρίζει και μάλιστα στα αγγλικά. Ενώ με το τρενάκι υπάρχει μια ελπίδα ότι θα καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται.
> 
> Σκέφτηκα και το γαϊτανάκι για τους πολλαπλούς ερωτικούς συντρόφους, αλλά μάλλον αδόκιμο είναι, ε;


 
Δεν γίνεται να μπερδευτεί χειρότερα γιατί βλέποντας τον όρο αμετάφραστο (με ελληνικά γράμματα φυσικά), μπορεί αργότερα να το ψάξει. Βλέποντας τον όρο στα ελληνικά, πάλι δεν θα καταλάβει αλλά η διαφορά είναι ότι δεν θα μπορεί να το ψάξει, γιατί πολύ απλά δεν υπάρχει πουθενά τέτοιος όρος. Το μόνο που θα μπορεί να κάνει είναι να υποθέσει ή να μπει εδώ να ρωτήσει.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 13, 2011)

Λογική η λογική σου... :) 

Αλλά δυστυχώς, κατά τη γνώμη μου, εφαρμόσιμη μόνο σε βιβλίο. Στον υπότιτλο είναι άλλες οι συμβάσεις. Εκεί πρέπει ο θεατής να καταλάβει κάτι επιτόπου, στο δευτερόλεπτο που το βλέπει, οπότε πρέπει να τον βοηθήσουμε περισσότερο.


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2013)

...
*Νουμεράδα*, λέει το slang.gr:

Όρος σχεδόν συνώνυμος της παρτούζας, με τη διαφορά οτι αφορά διαδοχικό γαμήσι από ομάδα ανδρών, σαν να είχε ο καθένας τους νούμερο προτεραιότητας. Ακούγεται στο αθάνατο καλτ αριστούργημα «Φυλακές Ανηλίκων».


----------

